# Avoderm



## Maltbabe (Oct 10, 2010)

Hi:

My fluffs were on Buffalo Blue for the past year. Since then Itried Wellness and Nutro and they just turned their noses up and looked at me. 3 weeks ago, I purchased AVODERM for small dogs and they LOVED IT! At first I purchased a samll bag at Petsmart to try out the food and after 2 weeks of going for the big bag they tell me they do not carry it in the bigger bags. This food is faily new ( they said ).

I love the food . The love it and I have seen a great impr0ovement in their coats. Do you know where I can purchase bigger bags?

Thanks!


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Avoderm is not a new food but maybe they meant it was new to Petsmart? I think I have seen it at Petco, you can try giving them a call before making a trip.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

I don't know where to purchase a bigger bag but doesn't it feel good to find a food that your pups love!


----------

